# Red Half Moon F. x Dalmatian Half Moon M.



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Terracotta, a big form red lady.


Inferno. If you follow on Facebook, Inferno was a dalmatian boy I got at a pet store. He is a lady killer. I picked my most aggressive female(Terracotta, who can't be kept in a sorority due to her aggression) to breed to him. So far, the body language between the two is going great. They're both virgins and neither have successfully bred. Whether or not this thread goes anywhere is ultimately up to whether or not Inferno and Terracotta ever breed.


If they don't breed, or serious injuries happen, He will officially be retired as a breeder. I figured I'd keep a log here for those who are curious, also a little hope for the future.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Admins, I think I put this in the wrong section. Any help?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ooo pretty!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

How has it gone so far?


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Update: after two failed attempts at spawning them, I separated them and was about to move my female back to a different tank. At the time, I had only a divided 10G as a temporary tank. Was going to move her back today, when I came home to find that the brat *JUMPED THE DIVIDER and has personally chosen to spawn with Inferno herself*

So there's my update. No eggs yet but they're wrapping almost constantly and i'm scurrying around trying to figure out what to do in order to make sure this spawn makes it. I have gravel and sand mixed, a hob filter, and the water level is too high. Oi.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

As long as his nest isn't attached to the wall you should be able to remove water with an airline hose. Turn the filter off and drain some water and leave them to it


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

That's what I'm working on doing. The problem is finding a place for my 4cm boy Beast. I've got a short 2G container that I'm going to put on a heating pad. So glad I found that thing!

Secondary problem is the gravel, which eggs might fall into. However there's also sand as well so that hopefully won't be an issue.

Unfortunately, the nest is completely lining the side of the tank.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh jeeze


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hah, my one successful spawning occurred in this tank:



It was a small spawn, but all the fry I counted survived. I have finally captured them and moved them yesterday into a separate tank yesterday. Was finally able to put the resident adults back in there. :lol: I think your babies will be okay.

And holy moly, now that is a nest! I wish you the best of luck. I'm sure the babies would be beautiful.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

It goes across almost the entire section! I'm rather proud of him. I guess I should just let my bettas breed on their own terms huh, lol! There's quite a few eggs at this point. I'm going to go set up the bbs <3


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

What an awesome nest! I'm glad they're getting some eggs going.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Poorly photos. Here's to hoping that two pet store found fish will not produce loads of x-factor... oiv


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, look at them all! Is the daddy not taking care of them? I missed it if he was taken out early.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

He's still in there. I don't take the male out until free swimming.


----------



## GemBetta96 (Jun 9, 2016)

Update?


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

They're doing lovely! Getting bigger, a slow start but I think they're already doing better then my last batch, which is great. I'll get some photos uploaded asap <3
Two little photos. They're so small..


----------



## GemBetta96 (Jun 9, 2016)

Awe look at the little guys I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Did a water change , found a number of dead ones. I expected that from a spawn that wasn't supposed to be there. But alas, it is. The ones who are alive are active.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm so close to my first spawn <3 everyone is making me jealous


----------



## GemBetta96 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not sure I myself want to breed mine any time soon. Not with my basic low funded set up. But I really like seeing everyone elses! So I'm gonna keep an eye out for yours Mystic if you make a thread that is.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

We've lost about half of the spawn now, Still quite a few left. Issue with both of my BBS cultures has set us back in growth so they've been living on VE until I can get some golden pearls or something as last resort.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad some have survived.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

There are five left. Maybe six. I moved them out of the tank and into a tupperware that holds about 2.5-3 gallons. The ones who have survived seem to be doing ok. I hope I get at least one male and one female out of this. They aren't growing as much as I'd hoped, but they're growing. That's enough for me.


----------



## GemBetta96 (Jun 9, 2016)

Well. That's sad. How are they looking?


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

They're still eating, which is always good. They're still small.. 2.5 weeks old. They've only doubled in size since hatching.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

The remaining five are a month old today. There's one that's excelling in growth, the others seem small, despite multiple large feedings of bbs mixed with vita chem(to help). Need to do a 100% change, but no water conditioner until friday. Sigh....


----------



## magrathea (Dec 15, 2015)

sorry you're having trouble! 

that father is GORGEOUS though!!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Haha, not anymore, his lady friend pretty much destroyed his fins. 


there are six, not five, remaining babies. I wish their growth was better, but they're active so there's that.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

The six are still alive. Still small for their age, coming up on two months of age the size of a healthy 2 week old. Maybe 3. But they're alive and active. They've grown since feeding mosquito larva recently, I'll get photos soon.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

GemBetta96 said:


> I'm not sure I myself want to breed mine any time soon. Not with my basic low funded set up. But I really like seeing everyone elses! So I'm gonna keep an eye out for yours Mystic if you make a thread that is.


I did make a thread^^ I only have 5 babies myself I'm not sure how to compare their size to others though maybe I could get some help with that? I've got 3 that are rather large one in-between and one tiny. And gem I bought everything a little at a time the most expensive things were actually the fish! Well and replacing the plants after my ac took a crap and had all my tanks at 85-90°f for a week -_- ( still working o that by the way) nothing for the cultures, heaters, filters anything to start up to breed was expensive. I got 2 20g long tanks for 40$ because Petco has 1$ per gallon sales all the time it just takes patience and determination


I'm also sorry you are having trouble  it's no fun losing most of a spawn (I'm learning this right now x.x) my babies are officially 2 weeks old and I can't help but count them 10 times a day


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

The five babies are still doing ok. I'll try to get some photos asap!
They're growing slowly but surely and all are still very active. Mosquito larva has been a life saver, they LOVE it. And since feeding that, their growth rate from BBS doesn't even show on the same scale. They're little, but thriving.


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad they're doing well!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Inferno's five kids still remain. Here are a few photos of them <3
So sorry I kept promising photos but never updating!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

aww, they're looking cute!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

There are two confirmed females and one confirmed males. One of the babies is really not doing well, has been clamped for a week despite tetracycline and furan 2 treatments. He will likely be culled because is not doing well.

I had to jar the one confirmed boy today because not only was he attacking the girls, but they were attacking him as well. His topline is crap but here's Ghost


The females are cambodian right now, really hoping they gain some dal but they're really looking awesome. Is it just me or does this boy have a DT esq dorsal?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He's got an in-between dorsal that is a little bit dt looking ^^


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I counted out his total rays in his dorsal, he has over 10 which is indeed a sign he is likely DT geno! Interesting, His mom had a nice dorsal but I figured it was just decent from being a good HM. that explains how thick bodied she was, though.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Cat isn't 10-14 normal for dt?

I've noticed something dt have this cool mirror/ butterfly effect <3 I used to dislike them because I had only seen poor quality stunted fish.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

10-14 is DT geno, A true DT will normally have a dorsal that mirrors their anal fin almost exactly. Also the clear Double tail. 

I have a theory about DT just being the body mirrored itself with the exception of the organs. I mean crop the head off of a photo of a good DT, then put a line through the middle. If they're a nice enough DT, you won't know what's the dorsal and what's the middle.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I thought so ^^ see I'm learning


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The babies look awesome! I guess it's good you just have the one male to jar so far.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

He's a cutie, thinks he's tough. 

His form won't be the best, I can already tell. I'll likely sell him but no promises! I've had boys surprise me in the past.


----------

